# Awesome Laser Engraved Humidor!



## tfallis (Apr 15, 2009)

First, I would like to thank Lou Saye of Gantry Company for the spectacular 3D graphics. I highly recommend him. He has been doing 3D graphics for laser machines and CNC toolpaths since 1994, and now has over 125 ready to engrave graphics. His site is http://www.gantryco.com























































The smoking lamp is lit!

Thomas James
Web designer and humidor builder
http://www.premiumboxes.com


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

VERY nice:thumbsup:, Good links. Getting reaady to start a couple of humidors for my sons. Information here that I haven't seen by searching humidors.

Thanks
RLH


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

First I got to say I love the humidor and the Oasis XL. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my XL.


The cove cut in the sides is brilliant, I would have never thought of that. Very nice job and the 3D is awesome.


----------



## tfallis (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Coves*

I hate to admit it but with little tools and a small shop, the coves were cut with a table saw 1/16" at a time. then sanded. No shaper here!
:no:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

tfallis said:


> I hate to admit it but with little tools and a small shop, the coves were cut with a table saw 1/16" at a time. then sanded. No shaper here!
> :no:





I figured the table saw, I wander what it would look like if I was to do a cove up high then an ogee coming around at the bottom with a block plane. You have given me some ideas either way. Thanks you...


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

tfallis said:


> I hate to admit it but with little tools and a small shop, the coves were cut with a table saw 1/16" at a time. then sanded. No shaper here!
> :no:


I have seen this done but do not remember the process to do this. Could you explain to me the steps to achieve this? 

Again, one fine box:thumbsup:

RLH


----------



## tfallis (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re coves*



RLHERRON said:


> I have seen this done but do not remember the process to do this. Could you explain to me the steps to achieve this?
> 
> Again, one fine box:thumbsup:
> 
> RLH


Basically, the coves equal the size of a blade depending on how far you cut. The more cutting, the bigger the size and depth. With my coves, you want at least 1/2" wood (the cherry in the photo was 3/4"). 

If you lay the wood sides over the blade (centered) and bring the blade up 1/16" to start and then 1/16" at a time, you increase the depth and size of the cove with the table saw. You could probably do this with a radial saw as well depending on how it was positioned. Once done, sand and finish.

You could also use a smaller blade and cove the top or bottom area rather than the center for a different look.

Thomas


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tfall,
Nice job on the humidor. Better fire up the torches, forget the lighter. That thing looks like it could hold a whole army of cigars. What kind of wood is that? 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tfallis (Apr 15, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Tfall,
> Nice job on the humidor. Better fire up the torches, forget the lighter. That thing looks like it could hold a whole army of cigars. What kind of wood is that?
> Mike Hawkins



Hey Mike,

The main wood is Figured Cherry, which I find much, much nicer then regular Cherry. The grain is magnificent. The trim around the lid is Wenge, similar to a black tiger but better. Wenge is also used for the dovetails to add strength to the corners. Lastly, the Spanish cedar is the very expensive type (actual Spanish cedar - double kiln dried). 

You may not believe it but the Spanish cedar used in mine was 2x the cost of the Figured Cherry. It was 18 times the cost per board foot as my fencing outside. It must be getting harder to acquire these days. Only the good wood stores carry real Spanish cedar as far as I can tell. The cheaper stuff will possibly warp and sap. 

I can only assume the "Spanish cedar" in all those humidors imported from China is not the real thing. Hell, the Brusso hinges I use cost the the same as one of those cheap imported humidors, and that's at wholesale.

But that's okay, I am not just making a humidor but a gift that will be passed own for generations. The best part is the customer knows it when they buy it. 

Take care,

Thomas


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

Holy chit man.....how the heck would a cigar not live there? Bunk beds and all. You need to go to Cuba for a vacation. I bet there are a bunch of logs there that would love to make the trip back to the states.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

tfallis said:


> You could probably do this with a radial saw as well depending on how it was positioned.


 
Yep, it's easy to do w/ a radial arm saw, but the main pain is having to reach to the back to lower the blade while it's spinning. I used to have one that had the blade height crank on the front and that worked a lot better.

Also, keep in mind that the cove is a function of the angle of attack. If you move the wood perpendicular to the blade, you get the widest cut but if you start to angle it, you move towards a narrower cove, which can make for nice effects. You just have to clamp a 2x4 "fence" at the angle you want. This way, you can get narrow coves with a 10" blade.


----------



## sharon333 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a great project for my husband to do.


----------

